# Error F10 en lavadora-lavarropas Fagor



## samblake (May 27, 2013)

Cuando pongo la lavadora en marcha me aparece al cabo de 2-3 minutos el error, lo que me he dado cuenta que apenas no le entra agua al tambor, y el manual indica que ese fallo de eso, pero agua le entra porque la llave de paso esta abierta y tiene bastante presión.

¿sabéis que puede ser?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2013)

Cuando te da ese error, ¿ El tambor tiene agua ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2013)

Google dice que podria ser el motor duro o carbones gastados . . .


----------



## roxu31 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola, probablemente tenga un caudalimetro que controle la entrada de agua, si hay poca presion o tienes el filtro de la electrovalvula sucio te de ese error...


----------

